# Watch TV over network.



## OuTLawZ-GoSu (May 28, 2007)

One of my comptuers got a tv tuner card on my main computer. I need to make it so the other 3 comptuers on the network can watch tv through my tv card. I checked google, but I can't find anything.

How can I set this up?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I suspect there's nothing direct that will do that. :smile: You're looking for streaming video like the SlingBox I would imagine...


----------



## OuTLawZ-GoSu (May 28, 2007)

I use TVersity to stream videos through a media server. But I doesn't stream live tv.

I need a program that does.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Like I said, the SlingBox.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Here's another offering: http://www.stream-video.com/


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

vmackey said:


> You can try here http://www.inner-live.com


That's the totally junk free Internet TV, he wants to stream real TV shows. :smile:


----------



## schnurschnur (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey,

If you are still looking for a solution, Media portal could be what you were searching for.
http://www.team-mediaportal.com/

Cheers


----------

